# Word for the day  angst



## Josiah (Feb 16, 2015)

angst
äNG(k)st/
_noun_


a feeling of deep anxiety or dread, typically an unfocused one about the human condition or the state of the world in general.

a feeling of persistent worry about something trivial.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 16, 2015)

Something I suffer from continuously!


----------



## Josiah (Feb 16, 2015)

I know, it hangs around like the smell of stale tobacco smoke. It does sort of keep me alert to things I've forgotten to do. But I wish I could turn it off for a while.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 16, 2015)

Poor you Josiah! It's something I associate most with the teenage years.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 16, 2015)

It's called senior angst and maybe it's not quite as intense as teenage angst, bit it still ain't fun.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 16, 2015)

I sometimes get this when I wake up realizing I have things to do that day that I really don't want to do.


----------

